# I would like (to have) a glass of wine



## Marcius Sanctus

Ich möchte ein Glas Wein.
Ich hätte ein Glas Wein.
Ich würde ein Glas Wein.

Welche kann ich benutzen?

Ich lerne Deutsch immer noch, ich spreche Deutsch nicht sehr gut, bitte, korrigieren meine Fehler.

Danke.


----------



## elroy

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du den englischen Satz "I would like (to have) a glass of wine" übersetzen möchtest.

		Ich möchte ein Glas Wein. 
Ich hätte *gerne *ein Glas Wein.
Ich würde *gerne *ein Glas Wein *haben*.


----------



## KnightMove

Full ack elroy.

In German, there is no conditional as such. Subjunctive imperfect plays this role.


----------



## ablativ

KnightMove said:


> In German, there is no conditional as such. Subjunctive imperfect plays this role.



Wieso ist denn _ich würde _(gern ein Glas Wein) _haben _kein Konditional?

Nach meinem Verständnis: 

_Ich hätte gern _= Konjunktiv Impf.

_Ich würde gerne haben _= Konditional Präs.


----------



## Hutschi

Was ist ein "Konditional"? Ist es etwas anderes als ein Konditionalsatz?

Man könnte es als unvollständigen Konditionalsatz auffassen für:

Wenn Sie die Freundlichkeit hätten, hätte ich gern ...

I do not see that the original is a conditional clause. May be it can be considered as incomplete conditional clause.

The term "Subjunktiv" is not used for German grammar. The English "subjunctive" may correspond to the German "Konjunktiv" in this case, but it is not exactly the same.


----------



## Robocop

Hutschi said:


> Man könnte es als unvollständigen Konditionalsatz auffassen für:
> Wenn Sie die Freundlichkeit hätten, hätte ich gern ...


Genau, das ist es doch: Die Bedingung wird zwar nicht ausgesprochen, ist aber *implizite* in dieser (heutzutage wohl als übertrieben empfundenen) Höflichkeitsform ohne weiteres erkennbar und somit quasi vorhanden.
==> Ich würde gern ein Glas Wein haben, [implizit enthaltene Bedingung: wenn Sie die Freundlichkeit hätten, mich zu bedienen.] ==> Konditional, Konditionalform, Konditionalsatz!


----------



## Suilan

"Ich hätte gern einen Wein" or "Ich würde gern einen Wein haben"  -- neither is a Konditionalsatz. No condition whatsover implied. It's a simple statement of desire. You could continue the sentence in many ways that don't involve a condition.

"Ich hätte gern einen Wein, aber wir haben keinen im Haus und die Geschäfte sind schon zu."

The implied "wenn Sie mir bitte einen bringen würden" is merely context, it's not a syntactial issue, but one of pragmatics (speech acts). Also, the "wenn" does NOT introduce a condition here, you could paraphrase: "bitte bringen Sie mir einen" without changing the meaning. The speaker assumes that the waiter/host will want to bring her a wine.

Only the latter of the following sentences is a Konditionalsatz.

- Ich hätte jetzt gern Urlaub, aber ich habe meine Urlaubstage dieses Jahr schon aufgebraucht.

- Ich hätte jetzt Urlaub, wenn mein Kollege nicht überraschend krank geworden wäre.
(OR: Ich hätte jetzt Urlaub, wäre mein Kollege nicht überraschend krank geworden.)

Abgesehen davon gibt es keinen "Konditional" im Deutschen. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konditionalis


----------



## Hutschi

Aus #*6* und #*7*  folgt:

"Konditional" bezieht sich auf eine spezielle Konjugationsform des Verbs, "Konditionalsatz" auf den ganzen Satz. 

        Ich möchte ein Glas Wein.  (Kein Konditionalsatz)
Ich hätte *gerne *ein Glas Wein. (Unvollständiger Konditionalsatz, angezeigt durch Konjunktiv-Form, wobei der eigentliche Konditionalsatz  - die Bedingung - stumm bleibt)
Ich würde *gerne *ein Glas Wein *haben*. (Unvollständiger Konditionalsatz, angezeigt durch Konjunktiv-Form, wobei der eigentliche Konditionalsatz  - die Bedingung - stumm bleibt)
Keines davon ist ein "Konditional".


----------



## Suilan

Das folgt aber nicht aus #7 

#7 sagt nämlich, dass "Ich hätte gern ein Glas Wein" und "Ich würde gern ein Glas Wein haben" keine Konditionalsätze sind, nicht einmal unvollständige Konditionalsätze. Beide bedeuten haargenau das gleiche wie "Ich möchte gern ein Glas Wein."


----------



## Hutschi

Dass sie das bedeuten, das ist klar. 
Die Frage ist die nach der Form. 

Ich hätte jetzt Urlaub, wenn mein Kollege nicht überraschend krank geworden wäre. (Das ist unstrittig ein Konditionalsatz).

Ich hätte jetzt Urlaub ... Ist eigentlich kein Konditionalsatz, weil die Kondition fehlt. Sie ist aber in Form einer "leeren" Spur noch vorhanden. Kann man es als unvollständigen Konditionalsatz auffassen? 

"Wenn es Ihnen keine Umstände bereitet, hätte ich gern ein Glas Wein."
Das ist in der Form ein Konditionalsatz, in der Aussage aber "Ich möchte ein Glas Wein." (unter Bedingungen) Ist das korrekt?

"Würde es Ihnen Umstände bereiten, mir ein Glas Wein zu bringen?" ist eine veraltete Höflichkeitsform in Form einer Frage. Sie bedeutet ebenfalls "Ich möchte Wein." Sie ist also eine verklausulierte Aussage.


----------



## elroy

Man kann es so oder so sehen: 





Suilan said:


> "Ich hätte gern einen Wein, *wenn es möglich wäre,* aber wir haben keinen im Haus und die Geschäfte sind schon zu."
> 
> - Ich hätte jetzt gern Urlaub, *wenn es möglich wäre,* aber ich habe meine Urlaubstage dieses Jahr schon aufgebraucht.


----------



## Suilan

Dann wäre: "Ich gehe morgen ins Kino" auch ein unvollständiger Konditionalsatz.

Ich gehe morgen ins Kino -- wenn mir vorher kein Ziegelstein auf den Kopf fällt. Oder der Himmel auf die Erde. Oder sonst etwas dazwischen kommt. 

Oder, um beim Beispiel zu bleiben: Ich möchte gerne einen Wein (laut #8 kein Konditionalsatz) hat doch diesselbe Bedingung -- Wenn einer da ist und Sie dazu bereit wären, bitte bringen Sie mir einen.

Die Bedingung ergibt sich aus der Situation (Stichwort Pragmatik), nicht aus der Syntax oder dem genauen Wortlaut.

Variationen zum Thema:

- Ein Glas Wein käme jetzt gut.
- Zu einem Glas Wein sag ich nicht nein.
- Ach, ich fange heute mal mit Wein an.
- Bin ich der einzige, der Durst auf einen Wein hat?
- Findet ihr nicht auch, dass die Luft hier ziemlich trocken ist?
- Wie wär's mit einem Weinchen?
- Meine Frau fährt.
.
.
.

Das wären dann ja alles "unvollständige" Konditionalsätze, die da bedeuten: Wenn Alkohol im Haus ist, her damit bitte.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Was ist ein "Konditional"? Ist es etwas anderes als ein Konditionalsatz?


In romanischen Sprachen (so auch im Portugiesischen, der Muttersprache des Fragesellers) ist der Konditional eine *eigenständige* Verbform, die es so im Deutschen nicht gibt. Im Englischen (das dies als eigene Verbform auch nicht kennt) wird die Bezeichnung für Konstrukte mit "would" oder "should" benutzt. Da diese Konstrukte im Englischen schärfer vom Subjunctive abgegrenzt sind als die entsprechenden Formen im Deutschen ist die Bezeichnung auch gerechtfertigt. Mit Konditionalsätzen hat das nur mittelbar zu tun.

Ich denke, Elroys Interpretation ist schon richtig, nämlich dass die Frage sich nur darauf bezieht, welche Frageform der im Englischen und in romanischen Sprachen existierenden höflichen Frageform mit dem Konditional (Englisch: "I *would* like to have a glas of wine.", Französisch: "J'*aimerais* avoir un verre de vin.") *stilistisch entspricht*.

Entsprechend halte ich Elroy's ursprünglicher Antwort auch immer noch für die passendste.


----------



## Hutschi

Suilan said:


> ...
> 
> Variationen zum Thema:
> 
> - Ein Glas Wein käme jetzt gut.
> - Zu einem Glas Wein sag ich nicht nein.
> - Ach, ich fange heute mal mit Wein an.
> - Bin ich der einzige, der Durst auf einen Wein hat?
> - Findet ihr nicht auch, dass die Luft hier ziemlich trocken ist?
> - Wie wär's mit einem Weinchen?
> - Meine Frau fährt.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Das wären dann ja alles "unvollständige" Konditionalsätze, die da bedeuten: Wenn Alkohol im Haus ist, her damit bitte.



Das stimmt. es ergibt dann keinen Sinn.

Die wahrscheinliche (die eigentliche) Frage wurde in #2 beantwortet, da stimme ich berndf zu.
Manchmal ist es nicht leicht, hinter den eigentlichen Sinn einer Frage zu kommen.


----------



## Robocop

Das ist für mich nun schon eine Riesenüberraschung zu erfahren, dass es den *Konditional* bzw. die *Bedingungsform* im Deutschen nicht geben soll. Da findet man im Web aber eine Menge anderslautende Infos.... Siehe zum Beispiel hier.
Auch der von Suilan angeführte Wikipedia-Artikel behauptet ja *nicht*, dass es im Deutschen keinen Konditional gebe.


----------



## Robocop

Robocop said:


> Ich würde gern ein Glas Wein haben, [implizit enthaltene Bedingung: wenn Sie die Freundlichkeit hätten, mich zu bedienen.] ==> Konditional, Konditionalform, Konditionalsatz!


Man kann gewiss darüber streiten, ob obiger Satz "messerscharf" betrachtet ein Konditional ist im Sinne einer *Wenn-Dann-Konstruktion* (Bedingungssatz). 
Aber schauen wir einmal folgendes Beispiel an:

A: "Morgen beginnt ja die Fasnacht (der Karneval). Kommst Du auch zum Eröffnungsball?" 
B: "Nein, ich kann leider nicht".
A: Schade, Du gehst doch immer so gerne maskiert unter die Leute."
B: "Stimmt, _dieses Jahr würde ich als Zauberlehrling verkleidet gehen_." (Konjunktiv: Dieses Jahr ginge ich ...)
Jetzt frage ich: Kann man den Schlusssatz wirklich nicht als Bedingungsform durchgehen lassen? (Ich finde schon, weil ich die damit verbundene implizite Bedingung ohne weiteres erkenne).


----------



## Hutschi

Robocop said:


> Das ist für mich nun schon eine Riesenüberraschung zu erfahren, dass es den *Konditional* bzw. die *Bedingungsform* im Deutschen nicht geben soll. Da findet man im Web aber eine Menge anderslautende Infos.... Siehe zum Beispiel hier.
> Auch der von Suilan angeführte Wikipedia-Artikel behauptet ja *nicht*, dass es im Deutschen keinen Konditional gebe.



Was ist der Konditional? Ist es die Verbform oder ist es eine beliebige Form?
Wenn es eine beliebige Form ist, gibt es das natürlich. Dann ist der Konditionalsatz ein Konditional. Als eigenständige Verbform (bei dem das Verb selbst unmittelbar die Bedingungsform ausdrückt) gibt es ihn nicht.

Ich habe bereits weiter oben nach der Definition gefragt.


----------



## Robocop

Der Konditional (Bedingungsform) ist simpel gesagt eine Wenn-Dann-Konstruktion (in der Schule so gelernt).


----------



## Hutschi

Robocop said:


> Der Konditional (Bedingungsform) ist simpel gesagt eine Wenn-Dann-Konstruktion (in der Schule so gelernt).



Dann gibt es ihn natürlich. Mit dieser Definition sind dann aber alle anderen Formen, die Bedingungen ausdrücken, kein Konditional, wie zum Beispiel "Falls-dann" oder "wäre - wäre".


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Der Konditional (Bedingungsform) ist simpel gesagt eine Wenn-Dann-Konstruktion (in der Schule so gelernt).


Das ist eben *nicht* der romanische Konditional. Die Tatsache, dass wir diese Diskussion überhaupt haben zeigt dies bereits. Dieser ist _per se_ eine Konjugationsform und hat zunächst nichts mit wenn-dann-Sätzen zu tun, auch wenn der dort natürlich *auch *gebraucht wird und auch namensstiftend ist. 

Im Übrigen ist das, was man im Deutschen Konditional nennt nicht scharf vom Konjunktiv abgegrenzt. "Ich hätte" und "ich würde haben" sind bis zu einem gewissen Grad austauschbar. Weder im Englischen noch in romanischen Sprachen geht dies.

Der zitierte Wikipedia-Artikel sagt aus diesen Gründen auch vorsichtig "wird manchmal auch als Konditional bezeichnet".


----------



## Robocop

berndf said:


> Das ist eben *nicht* der romanische Konditional. Die Tatsache, dass wir diese Diskussion überhaupt haben zeigt dies bereits. Er ist _per se_ eine Konjugationsform und hat zunächst nichts mit wenn-dann-Sätzen zu tun, auch wenn der dort natürlich *auch *gebraucht wird und auch namensstiftend ist.
> 
> Im Übrigen ist das, was man im Deutschen Konditional nennt nicht scharf vom Konjunktiv abgegrenzt. "Ich hätte" und "ich würde haben" sind bis zu einem gewissen Grad austauschbar. Weder im Englischen noch in romanischen Sprachen geht dies.
> 
> Der zitierte Wikipedia-Artikel sagt aus diesen Gründen auch vorsichtig "wird manchmal auch als Konditional bezeichnet".


Der Konditional ist in den romanischen Sprachen eine *Konjugationsform*, die es im Deutschen nicht gibt (*unbestritten*). Aber das heisst noch lange nicht, dass es im Deutschen kein Konstrukt "Konditional" gibt. Auch ist es nicht so, dass der Konjunktiv in Konkurrenz steht zum Konditional. Im Gegenteil, der Konditional benutzt den Konjunktiv als mögliche Ausdrucksform. Das ist mein Standpunkt!


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Der Konditional ist in den romanischen Sprachen eine *Konjugationsform*, die es im Deutschen nicht gibt (*unbestritten*).


Nur darum geht es m.E. bei der Interpretation der ursprünglichen Frage.


> Aber das heisst noch lange nicht, dass es im Deutschen kein Konstrukt "Konditional" gibt. Auch ist es nicht so, dass der Konjunktiv in Konkurrenz steht zum Konditional. Im Gegenteil, der Konditional benutzt den Konjunktiv als mögliche Ausdrucksform. Das ist mein Standpunkt!


Damit habe ich keine Probleme. Definitionen sind nicht wahr oder falsch, sondern nur zweckmäßig oder unzweckmäßig. Und diese ist durchaus zweckmäßig. Der Nachteil ist eben nur, dass man sich dadurch bisweilen unnötige Diskussionen einfängt, die aus einer Verwechselung mit dem romanischen Konditional herrühren.


----------



## Robocop

Hutschi said:


> Dann gibt es ihn natürlich. Mit dieser Definition sind dann alle anderen Formen, die Bedingungen ausdrücken, kein Konditional, wie zum Beispiel "Falls-dann" oder "wäre - wäre".


Nein, wieso denn?! "Wenn-Dann-Konstruktion" ist bloss eine plausible, "beschreibende" Bezeichnung, aber natürlich müssen die beiden Wörter "wenn" und "dann" nicht zwingend in jedem Konditionalsatz vorkommen. 
Beispiel: Wäre es morgen schön, gingen wir ins Schwimmbad (es schaut aber nicht so aus, als ob es morgen schön wäre). ==> Konditionalsatz!
Ich würde sagen, jeder echte Konditionalsatz, lässt sich immer auch als Wenn-Dann-Bedingungssatz schreiben (was man quasi als Prüfstein für Konditionalsätze benutzen könnte).


----------



## ablativ

Gilt denn folgende Unterteilung in Konj. und Kondit. nicht mehr?

Konjunktiv I -----> Ich ginge , ich schriebe

Konditional I -----> Ich würde gehen, ich würde schreiben

..............................................................................

Konjunktiv II -----> Ich wäre gegangen, ich hätte geschrieben

Konditional II -----> Ich würde gegangen sein, ich würde geschrieben haben


Dass Konj. und Konditional in der praktischen Anwendung z.T. gleichbedeutend verwendet werden, schließt doch nicht aus, dass es sich jeweils um eigenständige Konjugationsformen handelt.


----------



## Robocop

ablativ said:


> Gilt denn folgende Unterteilung in Konj. und Kondit. nicht mehr?
> Konjunktiv I -----> Ich ginge , ich schriebe
> Konditional I -----> Ich würde gehen, ich würde schreiben
> ..............................................................................
> Konjunktiv II -----> Ich wäre gegangen, ich hätte geschrieben
> Konditional II -----> Ich würde gegangen sein, ich würde geschrieben haben
> Dass Konj. und Konditional in der praktischen Anwendung z.T. gleichbedeutend verwendet werden, schließt doch nicht aus, dass es sich jeweils um eigenständige Konjugationsformen handelt.


Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe: Konditional und Konjunktiv sind *nicht* konkurrierende Formen. Und der Konditional ist im Deutschen keine Konjugationsform.

Einige Beispiele:

(A) Konditional mit Konjunktiv:
- Ich ginge schon morgen nach England, wenn mein Vater mich liesse.

(B) Konditional mit Konjunktiv und würde-Form (auch Ersatzkonjunktiv genannt):
- Ich würde schon morgen nach England gehen, wenn mein Vater mich liesse (oder sogar: wenn mein Vater mich lassen würde ==> wenn und würde zusammen gefällt mir nicht so gut).

(C) Konditional mit Konjunktiv 
- Ich wäre morgen nach England gefahren, wenn mein Vater die Erlaubnis dazu gegeben hätte (hat er aber nicht, darum kann ich morgen nicht fahren)
- Ich wäre letzte Woche nach England gefahren, wenn mein Vater die Erlaubnis dazu gegeben hätte.

(D) Konditional mit Indikativ:
- Ich gehe schon morgen nach England, wenn mein Vater mich lässt.
- Ich werde schon morgen nach England gehen, wenn mein Vater mich lässt.


----------



## ablativ

Danke für die Erklärung, Robocop. Hat sich da im Laufe der Jahrzehnte an den Begriffen etwas geändert? Ich habe noch eine Reihe von alten (sehr alten!) Grammatikbüchern, wo genau (und nur!) diese "Würde-Form bzw. dieser Ersatzkonjunktiv" als Konditional bezeichnet wird. Und so hatte ich das bisher auch immer verstanden. Ich meinte ja auch nur den Konditional als "Konstrukt" (wie du schreibst) und nicht  Konditional*sätze *(wenn ..., dann ...). Ist denn meine o.g. Unterscheidung von Konj. I/II ---> Kond. I/II nach heutiger grammatischer Definition noch gültig oder überholt?


----------



## Robocop

Im bereits erwähnten Wikipedia-Artikel steht (u.a.):

*Status der würde-Form*
Morphologisch (rein von der Formenbildung her) ist die würde-Form das Futur des Konjunktivs II.
Für die Eingliederung der würde-Form ins Formensystem der Verben gibt es unterschiedliche Festlegungen:
- (u.a.) Unter dem Stichwort Verb im *Schüler-Duden* 2003 gilt die würde-Form mit dem Namen Konditional oder Bedingungsform als gesonderte Moduskategorie.
Beispiel: Der Konditional I: „Er würde abtreten“, Konditional II: „Er würde abgetreten sein“.

Ich *glaube*, dass ich den Konditional "genau so" vermittelt bekommen habe in der Grundschule (das war einige Zeit vor 2003). Speziell erinnere ich mich auch daran, dass beim Übersetzen von (französischen) "Conditionnel"-Sätzen ins Deutsche *ohne Ausnahme* die würde-Form zur Anwendung kam.


----------



## ablativ

Noch einmal vielen Dank, Robocop!


----------

